# A Nice Dog



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Funny you should post this now. I take Babykins once a week to the large humane society for a small dog social hour so she can run around and have fun with other well behaved dogs. While there I see them walking the shelter dogs. None of the dogs I’ve seen were appealing until this week when I saw a volunteer walking a beautiful husky and the dog was so well behaved.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I never expected one to be so well mannered. Wish I had given Aria’s owner kudos for his work with her. My neighbors have two that are ready to run the Iditarod or run away, whichever comes first.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Well they we bred to pull. I know some who has one in conformation, she has had an incredible time trying to get him to behave.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I know someone who has run a very nice Husky in rally and agility. And Ian Dunbar used to show one in obedience. But I still wouldn't keep one for worry of getting one of those intense if I can't pull something I will eat the furniture types.

I actually never particularly liked German Shepherd dogs when I was younger. Our neighbors had two who were terrible. The bitch actually jumped through a picture window to try to attack my brother and his friends who were playing on our shared side of the two driveways. I also had another one who used to chase me on my bicycle while I was delivering newspapers. It was BF's previous GSD who I knew as an older dog who changed my mind. He was from the same breeder as Peeves.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

lily cd re, that is so funny, I also had a dog chase me and nip at my legs while I was riding my tricycle. It used to chase me every day and I would scream (being all of three years old). Well, my dad came home from a year in Okinawa... the English Bulldog came after me, and Dad had a talk with the owner of the dog. I was never chased by that dog again.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Recently a Shiba Inu moved into our neighborhood but it wasn't until last week Molly got introduced to him because I am usually on the opposite side of the street when we see him. In my experience as a tech, I found these dogs to be DA, so I thought it would be best to just wave and continue down the street! The young lady happened to be approaching the same corner I cross at, and as I made the move to back up and cross to the opposite side she said "It's ok, he is a friendly one!"(I must have looked worried? LOL!) so I let him have a meet & greet with Me & Molly and what a sweetie! (he put his head in my lap to have a head rub!) Still would never own one (or an Akita) but I will no longer lump ALL DA dogs together as 'mean'! 

Molly was not impressed so she just ignored him by jumping up on the scooter and sitting at my feet , which is her default for wanting to go LOL!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

That mirrors my experience, MollyMuiMa. A dog of a breed that you would never want for various reasons, and then you meet a sweet one with a happy owner. Life’s good.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I hated... um... how can I say this. I hated poodles. There I said it. 

I hated them. Every poodle I ever met tried to bite me. They growled and snapped and barked, and barked, and barked and hated me. I hated poodles because they were mean and scary dogs. Why would anyone ever want a poodle? Ew.

Then I met a poodle at dog class. An elegant, funny, joyful spoo. She moved with grace. And she laughed all the time. I swear Pearl was laughing at a private joke. She was sweet and pretty and I loved her totally.

Pearl taught me that poodles are awesome. 

Now, I'm in the poodle club for life. Poodles rock.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I had a great introduction to poodles as a child, with Beau, the neighborhood mascot. I wasn’t too enamoured of toys until a friend of mine got two. They were such fun little characters as light as birds, smart as can be. My Scottie was so boring compared to them.


----------

